# good deal?!?



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Is that a house as well?

Either way that sounds amazing!
If you get boarders in to cover your rent, just make sure you're well and truely covered just in case someone gets hurt on your property.
www.equinelegal.com is a great site for this kind of info.

I would go for it if I was you.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no, no house unfortuantly. i mean there is but the guy that is renting it out lives in it. so he will be there at all times. and yeah if we get boarders we are definitely getting liability and insurance and contracts and everything. we've never done this type of thing but you have to start some how.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Your math is a little off. Four boarders at $200 each will bring in $800 but it will not make you $800. You still have buy feed and bedding. Oh, and do not forget your insurance. If you are going to be taking care of other people's horses you will need at least care, custody, and control insurance.

I am guessing after you figure out how much it will cost you to feed, bed, have electric & water for each horse that it will take far more than four boarders at $200/month to cover your $800/rent.


Sounds like a good deal if the place is in reasonable condition.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

it's an old 4-H place that doesn't want to use it anymore so it's still in good condition. and i mean at 800$'s the went would be payed for. and they would be providing their own hay and feed. or they pay extra. or at least thats how most of the barns down here do it. and not to mention the space for even more people the 4 is just for the initial rent per month. or we could always decide to make board even higher. but i am definitely looking at the place before we make ANY decisions although this would definitely be a dream come true.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Check stables in your area for what amenities they provide, and what they charge for it. In my area, a boarding facility that has wash racks, heated barn and indoor arena would be in the 500/month range for board. That's assuming full care, though, if you are asking owners to do/pay for their own feeding/stall cleaning, you'd get much, much less.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah one of the closest stables around. is 425 a month and they provide everything all you do is ride. they will turn your horses out and take care of shoeing and everything. so they would be our competition. they too also have indoor arena's and wash stalls and a VERY nice facility. but 200 would be they provide the stuff. basically they are just paying us to keep their horses on the land. we would arrange the shoeing and stuff to get it all done at once. and we would turn them in and out if needed and provide shavings for the stalls and such though. probably the hay as well since they have a 10 acre field that can be used for hay.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well we went and visited it today and it needs a little cleaning. the people who used it last didn't clean or take care of it. but he is repainting everything and fixing everything up. he is gonna be cleaning everything. but here are the pictures i got of it
Here is the riding Arena






here is the outside of the 30 stall barn



here is the outside of a stall



stair case to the upstairs tackroom that has a bathroom in it



the upstairs tackroom with bathroom






here is up stairs looking from the tack room down into the hall way of the barn






picture of a room that idk what it's used for.



here is one of the 3 wash stalls 



the lower tack room










here is the inside of one of the stalls (keep in mind they are still in need of being cleaned!)



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30579445&id=1444189775


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay more pictures!

here is the outside of another stall



outside of a stall and you can see part of the other wash rooms



barn aisle way 



this is the automatic waterer and it DEFINITELY needs a cleaning.



outside of another stall






round pen!



inside of another stall this one looks better



the wall that connects to other stalls. so the horses can see each other but can't get to one another






Hay rack (you can go up top where the hay storage is and just drop hay down from the top into all the racks) it's pretty awesome






another picture of the round pen



hay loft (that holds 700 bales) notice the holes for the hay racks



hole into hay rack


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and more pictures lol 
more of the hay loft



bridge from one side of the barn to the other (up in the hay lofts)



another hay rack



another picture of that huge space that idk what it's used for.




this is the back side of the barn. next to the 3 stalls that are outside the barn


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

That all looks pretty awesome!! You could run a decent little business from there. Good luck!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah. or at least get a bunch of family and friends together and split all the costs and have a fantastic place where we can all be together with no worries. but we will probably still board a few horses and such to make some money.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How big are the holes in the open block wall? They sure look like something a playing horse could get a hoof caught in. Same with the wood frame built around the automatic waterer.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm you know. i'm not sure. when we go take a second look i'll bring something to measure them with! although none of my horses rear up and play like that if we were to board that could pose a problem!


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

From someone who only ever boards:

The barn looks damp and dark... as a potential boarder this is a HUGE turnoff for me. I like a nice clean, well lighted, lots of nice spring smelling breeze blowing in the summer type of barn... when I walk into a barn and it feels like a dungeon (damp, moldy, dark) I walk right away...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well it's open on both ends. and it has great lights. but it was getting dark outside and as i said. it wasn't treated right by the people before us and he is working on getting that cleaned up. once he gets it cleaned up and we got back i'll get more pictures for you guys.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> well it's open on both ends. and it has great lights. but it was getting dark outside and as i said. it wasn't treated right by the people before us and he is working on getting that cleaned up. once he gets it cleaned up and we got back i'll get more pictures for you guys.



Slap on a fresh coat of paint in the stalls, get some better lighting in there, and get the arena drug, it will make a worlds of difference. With a little elbow grease it will be a very nice place!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah he drags the arena it just hasn't been used in awhile. he uses it every now and then with his 2 horses that he owns but thats it. and he is having proffesionals do it all. people are comming to pain and loggers are comming in to make more pasture. and we'll talk to im about the lighting issues.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Seems like there's a lot of potential there! 

I'd get an inspector to come look at it just to make sure it's safe to be in, it's hard to say what might be wrong with it that you can't see. 

Other than that though, it looks pretty neat! Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

what kind of issues should i be worried about? i know bugs aren't a problem. as there is a yearly fee of 250 for a bug spray that sprays the whole barn and horses included every 45 minutes for flies, ants, ticks, fleas and anything else you can think of. i beat and bangedo n everything to make sure everything was sutrdy and stable. how much would it cost to get an inspector out?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow! It looks a bit grungy and dark now, but I see loads of potential there. I think the barn would benefit from some fresh paint and better lighting in the walkways. Once it's fixed up, I would board there! haha. It looks like a really great place for only $800 a month!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> what kind of issues should i be worried about? i know bugs aren't a problem...... how much would it cost to get an inspector out?


You will also want to have your water supply tested, and general inspection of wiring done to make sure it's safe. If you have a bathroom in there have the plumbing checked out. Get a reputable housing inspector out, call your local real estate company and ask for a recommendation. Prices can really vary. My housing inspector is on the pricey side ($300.00 for the place I'm at now, but it's over 3,000 sq ft, it's $200.00 for under 3,000 sq ft and he does the outbuildings free) but he certainly doesn't make much for profit - he has always spent around 6-8 hours inspecting every property I've had him look at, he's VERY thorough. However to inspect just an outbuilding he only charges about $75.00 (not including running a cam to check for termites - you are mainly concrete block so shouldn't have to worry about that). It would be well worth the money to have it checked, so you at least minimize the "surprise fixes" that come up later.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the water is supplied by a well. but we can't afford 800$ on our own and we can't get anyone to go in on the deal with us and split the costs so i think we are going to have to let it go = /


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

That's too bad, it would have been a nice looking place. And I think that room with no purpose was maybe a foaling stall?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was thinking it may have been but it was WAAY huge. and it had no gate or anything. it did have a step up to get into the room that was about 6-8 inches high. i believe he said the peopel before used it as a training room for the horses. but i don't see how? 

i would have loved the place beyond measures. at the place we have. we have 4 stalls and 8 horses.. we need more space! we don't have a roundpen to work them in or anything and we need more pasture space as well. the only problem with it was distance. it was about 30-45 mins away and as a daily drive to feed thats alot. plus the 800 a month was pricey as well. really wish we could have afforded it = /


----------

